# IKEA price comparison Dublin v Belfast



## Green (14 Aug 2009)

Just though people might be interested in this.....Like a lot of people we did the pilgrimage to IKEA in Ballymun, saw something we liked but they didnt have it in stock. My OH had set her heart on it so I decided I nip up to Belfast as they did have it in stock. Just looking at my IKEA receipts this morning and checked with my credit card company, I spent £527.40 which equates to €624.17. I went onto the irish Ikea website this morning and priced what I bought at €717.00.......a difference of €92.83..Even allowing for the vat rate difference there is still a difference in prices...


----------



## mathepac (14 Aug 2009)

€624.17 - 15% VAT = €530.54
€717.00 - 21.5% VAT = €562.85

Difference = €32.31 (6%)


----------



## packard (14 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> €624.17 - 15% VAT = €530.54
> €717.00 - 21.5% VAT = €562.85
> 
> Difference = €32.31 (6%)


 The price of fuel up to Belfast to get it, but on the other hand if you were heading up to buy alot of gear then it'd be well worth the journey


----------



## Green (14 Aug 2009)

packard said:


> The price of fuel up to Belfast to get it, but on the other hand if you were heading up to buy alot of gear then it'd be well worth the journey


 
I was posting just to alert others particularly those buying expensive items such as kitchens where the differential might be more substantial. Also, other possible customers might live closer to the North, e.g. Cavan, Monaghan where travel costs to get there are lower.


----------



## packard (14 Aug 2009)

YOBR said:


> I was posting just to alert others particularly those buying expensive items such as kitchens where the differential might be more substantial. Also, other possible customers might live closer to the North, e.g. Cavan, Monaghan where travel costs to get there are lower.


 Yeah that's fine, i wasn't having a go, i was only stating the obvious too.


----------



## Latrade (14 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> €624.17 - 15% VAT = €530.54
> €717.00 - 21.5% VAT = €562.85
> 
> Difference = €32.31 (6%)


 
I know we're price savvy these days, but given other cost differences, 6% doesn't sound astronomical. Considering even taking out VAT some retailers are justifying 30% price differences, it seems reasonable enough.


----------



## Green (14 Aug 2009)

Latrade said:


> I know we're price savvy these days, but given other cost differences, 6% doesn't sound astronomical. Considering even taking out VAT some retailers are justifying 30% price differences, it seems reasonable enough.


 
Perhaps, but whose pocket would you like the 6% in?


----------



## circle (15 Aug 2009)

YOBR said:


> Perhaps, but whose pocket would you like the 6% in?


 
Which revenue would you like the VAT you pay to go to? Which employees would you like to support?

I can understand that people will go to Northern Ireland to make big purchases if they feel 'ripped off' here, but when the difference approaches levels that reflect the higher minimum wage here etc. I'd hope that more than the price is considered in the decision.


----------



## Green (17 Aug 2009)

circle said:


> Which revenue would you like the VAT you pay to go to? Which employees would you like to support?


 
This is not a thread about the affects of cross border shopping, I was simply advising other posters of my experience. The price differential surprised me as I had heard an interview on radio with someone from IKEA in Ballymun who said that the prices would be the same as they were in N. Ireland.


----------



## John Rambo (17 Aug 2009)

YOBR said:


> This is not a thread about the affects of cross border shopping, I was simply advising other posters of my experience. The price differential surprised me as I had heard an interview on radio with someone from IKEA in Ballymun who said that the prices would be the same as they were in N. Ireland.


 
I don't know where you heard that. I heard a reasonably detailed interview with the store manager on Newstalk 106 recently, and he stated the aim of IKEA was to be the cheapest retailer of individual items in the Republic of Ireland, and that in practice it would mean being cheaper than IKEA in Northern Ireland on certain items and more expensive on others. The salient point though is that retailers have absolutely no obligation whatsoever, moral or otherwise, to "match" the price charged by another outlet in a different jurisdiction.


----------



## Green (17 Aug 2009)

John Rambo said:


> I don't know where you heard that.
> 
> *I can't remember which station the interview was on.*
> 
> ...


----------



## John Rambo (17 Aug 2009)

Sorry...I should have been clearer. I very much doubt you heard anyone from IKEA saying "that prices would be the same as they were in N. Ireland, given that I heard Garry Deakin (the store manager) stating that they would not be in an interview with Claire Byrne on Newstalk 106.


----------



## Padraigb (17 Aug 2009)

circle said:


> Which revenue would you like the VAT you pay to go to? Which employees would you like to support?



I live almost equal distance from Dublin and Belfast, and didn't even consider going to Belfast, because my answer to both questions is to favour our own exchequer and our own neighbours (although, ironically, the assistant that we engaged with in Dublin was an Aussie, and the delivery men were from Northern Ireland).


----------



## Green (18 Aug 2009)

John Rambo said:


> Sorry...I should have been clearer. I very much doubt you heard anyone from IKEA saying "that prices would be the same as they were in N. Ireland, given that I heard Garry Deakin (the store manager) stating that they would not be in an interview with Claire Byrne on Newstalk 106.


 
Well I did hear it ! That's all I can say..............if you choose not to believe that then thats your issue.........


----------

